
Solar System Internet on the ISS - MaxLeiter
https://www.nasa.gov/feature/new-solar-system-internet-technology-debuts-on-the-international-space-station/
======
sundvor
Very interesting; we could use some of that with our 'NBN' in Australia..!
Working DTN link (was localhost/content/dtn when I posted this):

[https://www.nasa.gov/content/dtn](https://www.nasa.gov/content/dtn)

------
Retric
Anyone have more information about why this is needed?

There are already decades worth of ground to satellite network connections in
use, and satellite to satellite communication is old news. Past astronauts
have also used internet connections so what problem does this solve?

ed: Or is this just a test for future connections?

~~~
justinsaccount
This paragraph seems to explain why:

"DTN works by providing a reliable and automatic “store and forward” data
network that stores partial bundles of data in nodes along a communication
path until the parts can be forwarded or retransmitted[...]. This differs from
traditional Internet Protocols that require all nodes in the transmission path
to be available during the same time frame for successful data transmission."

I think there are plenty of situations where end to end communication links
are temporarily down because something is on the wrong side of a planet or
moon, having things held for retransmission as close as possible to the final
destination would improve on this.

~~~
antihero
Isn't this just normal packet networking but with big packets and no timeouts?

~~~
justinsaccount
No, because routers do not retransmit packets, only hosts.

if you had something like

earth -> sat -> sat -> mars

and the equipment on mars is temporarily unreachable, you don't want to have
to repeatedly retransmit

earth -> sat -> sat

since that takes between 4 and 24 minutes end-to-end. You want the data to
store on the remote sat until it can be forwarded to mars.

~~~
surge
That switch better have one helluva buffer.

------
jauer
So UUCP just modernized and in space?

~~~
JorgeGT
To be honest the bang paths would be so cool:
JPL!MoonRelay!MarsSpaceStation!SyrtisMajorOutpost!Drone-6354A

